# How small can you go.....



## stipe (Oct 11, 2007)

I for one would love to own a Leptotyphlops bilineatus, classified as the worlds smallest snake. If you remove the lead from a pencil then can slither right through. Their maximun length is aroind 4 inch.















And just for contrast, the biggest snake eating a bloody dear or somthing...







Ha and my girlffriend is scared of having a baby due to streach marks. I should tell her that if he aint gonna get streach marks from a bloody deer then she should be fine....:lol::shock:


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 11, 2007)

I want one of those little snakes!


----------



## fuegan13 (Oct 11, 2007)

what does the little one eat ???


----------



## Renee (Oct 11, 2007)

How cute is that!!! I would be afraid of trying to keep one though, you would never be able to find the thing. you couldn't even use a click-clack as it would escape out of the airholes!!!


----------



## stipe (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont know, will find out now... but he would be a ****** to feed, you need like 1 second olf pinkies.


----------



## stipe (Oct 11, 2007)

"Slender blind snakes eat small invertebrates (in-VER-teh-brehts), which are insects and other animals without backbones. Many of the species will eat almost anything, including insects such as caterpillars, fly maggots, beetles, cockroaches, and crickets, as well as spiders, harvestmen, which include daddy longlegs, and the many-legged centipedes and millipedes. Most species, however, tend to prefer ants and termites. The snakes are able to find ant and termite hills by following the chemical trails that these insects leave on the ground as they travel to and from the nest. Once the snake tracks down the ant or termite hill, it slithers inside and eats as much as it can. In ant hills, they especially like the eggs, larvae (LAR-vee), and pupae (PYU-pee)."

Quoted from:
http://animals.jrank.org/pages/3789...kes-or-Worm-Snakes-Leptotyphlopidae-DIET.html


----------

